# Atiflash -ai outcome



## mabdalshakour (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi all,

I am sorry if this is not the right place for this thread.
I don't understand the results of the atiflash -ai command in windows. I am using it on R9 295x2 card for both bios switch positions. I see two adapters, and two images per adapter. Changing the switch and doing atiflash -ai again i got another result.
Can someone explain please the number of bios images in this card. Or if atiflash -ai reads all bios regardless of the switch position.
attached the two outputs
I think we really need a short tutorial of this handy tool.

Thank you,
M.Abdelshakour


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi...please contact eidairaman1.......

he can help...


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 28, 2018)

There are 2 BIOSes for each position of the switch. A Master BIOS for one GPU, and a Slave BIOS for the other GPU. Because each GPU needs its own BIOS. They don't appear to be different other than the naming and numbering used to distinguish one from the other. However, the other position of the switch does select 2 different BIOS versions. As in different from the other position of the switch. Not different from each other(besides the naming/numbering).

Left Switch Position
113-C67301*M*0-101 <== Master
113-C67301*S*0-101 <== Slave

GPU Clock: 1018 MHz
Memory Clock: 1250 MHz

Right Switch Position
113-C67301*M*U-O02 <== Master
113-C67301*S*U-O02 <== Slave

GPU Clock: 1030 MHz
Memory Clock: 1300 MHz


----------



## mabdalshakour (Dec 29, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Left Switch Position
> 113-C67301*M*0-101 <== Master
> 113-C67301*S*0-101 <== Slave
> 
> ...



Thank you. My question is: Why there are two "Images" in each GPU"adapter"
and they differ between the two switch positions


----------

